# Flint river?



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

The flint river runs in the state land behind my house in columbiaville i was wondering if anyone ever walleye/sucker fishes it and what kind of baits.
thanks F.F.J.


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Get your behind back there!!!

Throw everything at 'em! You are very privileged to be so close to a river like that!

I dunno about the Flint, but the Clinton has some good Spring Pike fishing.

Try throwing a husky jerk along the banks and see if anything offers at it.

As far as walleye go, again I dunno about the Flint, but I used to catch them on the clinton with a fake worm under a weight retrieved slowly...


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

ok thanks i never fished a river for walleye so what type of conditions am i looking for there are a lot of fallen down trees and holes that look pretty deep by norway lk road.


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would hold off on the walleye and pike fishing right now. It's closed till the last saturday in april. Check the guide for what type of rig is legal, to fish for the suckers. Just a heads up in case you were not aware.


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Was so excited forgot about the regs! Yes, mind those!!!

As for conditions, maybe a river vet like ESOX or someone can chime in and be more help than me.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

thanks guys i knew it wasnt opened just wanted to get ready for it.


----------



## fbuckner (Apr 7, 2006)

Isnt the flint river the one that the holloay reservoir is on? If it is I have caught MANY MANY walleye in that river about 10 years ago. Great river for catching a meal on.


----------



## P.C. Tweek (Aug 30, 2007)

I would say that the Main or North Branch of the Flint has all the fish species found in Hollyway Res. and also fish species that we find in most Southern Michigan Warm-Water streams, like: smallmouth bass, rockbass, warmouth bass, carp, shinners, chubs, White crappie and possible catfish.

However, it's been rumored that the South Branch of the Flint has some trout in it and it's tribs. DNR used to plant Brown Trout in the South Branch untill I think the 1990's. There could be some real trophy class trout in there, If one explored it.

Tweek,


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

that sucks the south branch is running through my back yard.


----------



## britches (Oct 17, 2007)

The Flint River is loaded with all kinds of fish. PLEASE TAKE CARE OF THIS GREAT RIVER AND IT"S FISH and bring a camera cause you will want to show off all the fish you pull out!!


----------



## Broadwood (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey guys, look'n for some help!

I'm a Student at Mott college and play on the ball team, im a huge outdoors man from Canada and haven't been home for a few weeks and i need to get out fishing/hunting before i kill myself hahah. just wondering if its worth my time to go get a line wet over by atwood over by kettering Univ. on the river with a few guys from the ball team and see if we could get a couple. Just looking to get some fish and get some pic's and release them! any help would be great 
thank guys !!


----------



## zfishin (Dec 19, 2003)

I used to go to kettering and now i wished i had tried to fish more when i was there. just don't leave anything in your car  
or drive up north to the rifle river/ausable if you can afford the gas $ 
when you're married w/ kids it really hard to go fishing at all...so go NOW
good luck


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

It's been some years since I've fished it but I would catch them with raps and twisters - Bryon


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Me and a couple buddies fished the south brach by norway lake road. Fished for anything that would bite mostly suckers though not a single bump, river looked a little high fished every where shallow runs and even deeper runs still nothing.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I've fished the stretch of river by Norway Lake rd quite a few times. There are quite a few Catfish in the holes, but I never did catch a walleye. You can drift a crawler under a bobber and catch as many cats as you'd like, but you need to get away from the bridge.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

up or down river from the bridge?


----------



## spiff (Jun 21, 2007)

Speaking of the Flint: I'm new to the area and haven't had a change to fish the Flint River yet. Anyone interested in showing me the ropes?

I'm usually open on Thursday evenings or on weekend mornings.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

zfishin, if you go down to the Flint now don't take any artificial lures with you as the river is closed to any kind of artificial bait due to the Walleye spawning you can be fined for just having them in your possesion along the river right now.


----------



## Hammer-Time (Dec 11, 2006)

My brother and i fish the flint quite a bit... youll see him on here, his tag is 'franky'. Toss cranks and twisters for eyes, later in the summer toss anything that looks like a crawdad for smallies. we fish for them on 9ft ultra light noodle rods with 4 lb test, hard to beat


----------



## justjiggin (Dec 11, 2007)

The walleye in my avatar picture is from the flint river, alot of fish in the flint around my house.


----------

